# Most Visible Color for Pigeons



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I am reading everything I can to be successful at this sport. I am considering portable Kit Boxes and Oriental Rollers. 
What paint color is most visible to these birds? Should I paint the Landing Pad and trap "Seven Mile Orange" so that they can Identify it from the air. I know birds see in color. The Navy trains pigeons to spot orange life preservers from downed craft at see. I wonder if the Orange landing pad would be a good signal along with a whistle to cause the kit to return to the loft, similar to using a "drop bird"?
BTW Humans see green best. That is why new fire trucks are often that weird light green color.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a very technical article concerning the spectum of color vision for animals including pigeons. What I get from this is that they see two colors incombination best. These are red and yellow. I wonder if a checkerboard pattern or close stripes would work better than the blended color of orange. 

http://users.mis.net/~pthrush/lighting/cvb.html


----------

